# 2010 Sentra squealing from A/C vents



## Texastrav (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

I have a 2010 Sentra SR & I've been dealing with this squeal for a while now, but I am finally tired of it. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction to finding the cause. Haven't been able to find any Youtube videos replicating it & my auto mechanical skills are limited to following along to Youtube lol.









2010 Sentra







youtube.com






Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's either a squeaky nose bearing in your blower motor or something is stuck in the blower cage. I'd suspect the former, since debris in the cage usually sounds more like a baseball card in a bicycle wheel. Unfortunately the blowers on gen6 Sentras are a complete PITA. The FSM calls for removing the dashpad. It can actually be wiggled out by removing the accelerator and BCM and bending a little bracketry, but it's still a horrible job working in contortionist body positions.


----------



## Texastrav (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> That's either a squeaky nose bearing in your blower motor or something is stuck in the blower cage. I'd suspect the former, since debris in the cage usually sounds more like a baseball card in a bicycle wheel. Unfortunately the blowers on gen6 Sentras are a complete PITA. The FSM calls for removing the dashpad. It can actually be wiggled out by removing the accelerator and BCM and bending a little bracketry, but it's still a horrible job working in contortionist body positions.


Yikes. Watched a few videos and that looks like it would be more work than it is worth. Time to get break out the headphones


----------



## Texastrav (6 mo ago)

UPDATE (VIDEO ATTACHED) :

The noise has gotten much worse. And now it makes the noise as soon as the car is started & the blower keeps blowing even when the speed is turned off. It does stop blowing cold if I turn the fan speed off though. I guess I will have to try to tackle this. Link to the updated noise:

https://youtube.com/shorts/SH6nunMtVec?feature=share


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you have no more speed control then your bad bearing also destroyed your VBC (blower resistor). The MOSFET in the VBC is melted short-circuit, causing the fan to run constantly at full speed. Nothing mysterious, I'm afraid you're into both a blower motor and VBC.


----------



## Texastrav (6 mo ago)

Update. The fan completely went out about a week ago. I ordered a new motor and resistor and replaced them both today. Took about 2 hours and saved probably $1400. If anyone else has Sentra blower issues and you’re wondering if you can diy then go for it. As long as you have a decent back and some patience you can do it. Thanks for your help vstar!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

